# 12" Blue Diamond Rhombeus



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

heres another pic of my rhom. few members were asking for some pics of a "Blue Diamond rhom"

blue diamond rhom is just another common name for a rhombeus. and its not a species of piranha.

pic:


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Thats a nice rohm Wish I didn't sell mine my pygos are boring


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

whoa, nice. is that a variation of a rhom cuz ive been hurring this mentioned lately. well anyway dont matter thats hot


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:nod: very nice look'n fish Marco.....


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice marco nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> nice marco nice!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]1074752[/snapback]​


im sorry i couldnt sell this fish to you a wile back dan.... so many people wanted it! 
and to me, its worth more then $200 canadian.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DAmn. Thats f*cking Hot!
Very nice Rhom Marco!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice Rhom. I noticed that he does have an irredescent shimmer to some of his scales that appear bluish in the picture.








~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom man


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish
wes


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome fish,Is he blue or just reflections of its surroundings.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

his scales are blue.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice Rhom!









Looks a bit like mine.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats a damn sweet p


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn hit the button 2 times


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome rhom !!!


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

i hope i can see that beast on thuirs marco


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm really feelin that Rhom!!! It's SSSWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

beutiful fish!!!!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

beutiful fish!!!!


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

that is a jet black rhom, the different lighting makes the scales appear bluish.
but it is anyway a menacing looking rhom.
congrats to the owner.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WHOOOOO!!!! thats one nice rhom!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

One of a kind


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

VERY impressive rhom....


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh my gawd... I think I just had an orgasm!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tibs said:


> whoa, nice. is that a variation of a rhom cuz ive been hurring this mentioned lately. well anyway dont matter thats hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he is awesome.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Some sexy sh*t there.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

"PERFECTION" is only in the eyes of the beholder. Like mine... BEAUTIFUL fish man.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

baddfish said:


> "PERFECTION" is only in the eyes of the beholder. Like mine... BEAUTIFUL fish man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That is rhomalicous...NICE


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

a guy who breeds piranhas at a local pet shop has a 8" rhom. he is selling it for $700. i thought he was nuts, he said a nice rhom over 12" will easily sell for over a grand. is this true?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great Rhom!!!!!Congrats


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

marco said:


> heres another pic of my rhom. few members were asking for some pics of a "Blue Diamond rhom"
> 
> blue diamond rhom is just another common name for a rhombeus. and its not a species of piranha.
> 
> ...


"BEAUTIFUL"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> a guy who breeds piranhas at a local pet shop has a 8" rhom. he is selling it for $700. i thought he was nuts, he said a nice rhom over 12" will easily sell for over a grand. is this true?
> [snapback]1103023[/snapback]​


fish are worth what people are willing to pay...... i forsure would not sell mine for less then a grand. because i like him so much.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great
















very dark coloration on that guy look,s cool


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice rhom..good color on him allso


----------

